# Помогите понять диагноз? Гемангиома? Кисты?



## Натка Натка (9 Апр 2011)

Здравствуйте! Помогите определить диагноз? Мне 35 лет, с 2008 года боли в пояснице (после родов) По женски проверялось все было хорошо (в 2010 году киста на шейки матки). Последние 4 месяца боль очень сильная при вставании, если наклонюсь - обратно не разогнутся, еще боль отдает в правую ногу - как будто падаю когда на нее встаю, и в правую руку - немеет и дергаются пальцы. Сделала МРТ ответ: МР картина начальных дегенератовно-дистрофических изменений поясничнго - крестцового отдела позвоночника. Гемангиома в теле L 2 позвонка 0,6 в диаметре см. Периневральные кисты на уровне S 2 позвонка 5 штук до 0,7х0,5 см. Я прочитала что кисты и гемангиома не могут приносить такие боли, тогда что еще может быть?  Сходила к неврапотологу ее ответ: у вас ничего страшного, операция не нужна, болеть не может. Рецепт: проколоть магнезию, дуавит (вроде),  таблетки сирдалут. Заранее спасибо за ответ. С Уважением Наталья.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (9 Апр 2011)

Ищите другого невропатолога!


----------

